# UltraSlim Samsung DLP



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Some shots of the Samsung HL-T6176S


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I notice that even Samsung is using Component, not HDMI inputs.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Umm...I went on Samsung's USA web site and searched for that model number. Not found! Is this something they're showing at CES?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Probably... and if so, look on the site in about 6 months... or before that at the press releases


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

New Sammies (at least the 2 I got in the last month) sport 2 HDMI connections. I replaced my old 61" Sammy DLP with their new one and like it a lot. I get more consistent OTA reception off of it than I do with my 622. And the PQ ROCKS!!

John


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

What's the model # of your new one, John?


----------



## aaronwt (Aug 14, 2003)

The Samsung sets coming out this year will have 3 HDMI inputs.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Does it come with a spare light bulb?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

langlin said:


> What's the model # of your new one, John?


I got a HL-S6188W. There's a HL-S6197W that's about $200 cheaper. If there's a drawback to the DLPs is that the video splays out a bit at the top and bottom of the picture. It's mostly noticeable when displaying 4x3.



Jhon69 said:


> Does it come with a spare light bulb?


Surely you jest. They run about $250 a copy and last roughly 3 yrs.

John


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

JM Anthony said:


> I got a HL-S6188W. There's a HL-S6197W that's about $200 cheaper. If there's a drawback to the DLPs is that the video splays out a bit at the top and bottom of the picture. It's mostly noticeable when displaying 4x3.
> 
> Surely you jest. They run about $250 a copy and last roughly 3 yrs.
> 
> John


Not really.I watch TV 18 hours a day.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, I got a spare bulb with my Optoma HD7100. But then, it did take me three projectors before I got one that worked so I deserved one.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

You can see in the side picture (pic #2) that there are 3 HDMI inputs. Right below the first coax input, closest to the front of the set. Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## aaronwt (Aug 14, 2003)

All the 2007 Samsungs are supposed to have 3 HDMi inputs.


----------

